# Freilaufdiode / Schutzdiode für Installationsschütz an Wago 750-881



## world-e (14 Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,


ich möchte an meiner Wago 750-881 und deren 750-530 Digitalausgangskarte ein Hager ESD425 Installationsschütz betreiben.
https://www.hager.de/modulargeraete/schalt-und-meldegeraete/installationsschuetze/esd425/948960.htm


Ist hier eine Freilaufdiode / Schutzdiode nötig, um den Digitalausgang zu schützen? Wenn ja, welche? Gibt es da fertige Module oder reicht es, wenn man eine Diode an die Spulenanschlüssen des Schützes anklemmt? An meinen Finder-Relais sind überall die fertigen Module mit den Freilaufdioden gesteckt.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Otwin (14 Dezember 2018)

Hi,

das ist ein 24V AC Schütz, das kannst du so gar nicht an deiner Ausgangskarte betreiben.
bin mir nicht sicher, ob es von Hager 24V DC Installationsschütze gibt.

Finder hat sowas auf jeden Fall.

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## world-e (14 Dezember 2018)

Otwin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das ist ein 24V AC Schütz, das kannst du so gar nicht an deiner Ausgangskarte betreiben.
> bin mir nicht sicher, ob es von Hager 24V DC Installationsschütze gibt.
> ...



Da hast du natürlich recht. War bisher sicher, dass es für 24VDC ist, was nun widerlegt ist. Dann muss ich mir wohl ein anderes suchen in der Leistungsklasse für DC. Danke


----------



## world-e (14 Dezember 2018)

Bei Finder bin ich fündig geworden. Geschaltet werden soll ein 3phasiger 9kW Saunaofen bzw. die Spannungsversorgung soll freigegeben werden. Das eigentliche Einschalten übernimmt die Saunastauerung.

https://www.conrad.de/de/finder-223...-4-schliesser-24-vdc-24-vac-25-a-1217484.html

Würde das passen? Oder hat jemand Alternativen?
Was ist mit der Freilaufdiode?


----------



## winnman (15 Dezember 2018)

Spulenspannung ist OK aber die Lastkontakte werden deinen Saunaofen nicht überleben.


----------



## shrimps (15 Dezember 2018)

world-e schrieb:


> Bei Finder bin ich fündig geworden. Geschaltet werden soll ein 3phasiger 9kW Saunaofen bzw. die Spannungsversorgung soll freigegeben werden. Das eigentliche Einschalten übernimmt die Saunastauerung.
> 
> https://www.conrad.de/de/finder-223...-4-schliesser-24-vdc-24-vac-25-a-1217484.html
> 
> ...


Ich schalte meine 6kw Heizspiralen mit jeweils einem Sirius 3RF2420-1AB45
Und via PWM
Ohne irgendwelche Dioden
Klappt seit langem super

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heinileini (15 Dezember 2018)

shrimps schrieb:


> Ich schalte meine 6kw Heizspiralen . . .
> Und via PWM
> Ohne irgendwelche Dioden
> Klappt seit langem super


via PWM: also häufig EIN … AUS … EIN … AUS … (Diode für zu leicht verzögerten Abschalten des Schützes)
ohne Dioden: stattdessen VDR alias Varistor parallel zur Spule?
klappt super: warum eigentlich? Womit schaltest Du das 3RF2420-1AB45? Ausgang mit RelaisKontakt oder ist der HalbLeiterAusgang geschützt gegen SpannungsSpitzen beim Abschalten?


----------



## shrimps (15 Dezember 2018)

Hallo Heinilein,
das Sirius hängt an einer KL2408, also wird direkt von einer 24V-Ausgangsbaugruppe geschaltet.
PWM mit 1s Impulsdauer bei 100%, genau so wie die Siemenseigene Umsetzgruppe von 0-10v auf dieses Signal.
Mit einem recht trägen PID heize ich ziemlich genau die benötigte Wärmemenge nach.
Vorher hatte ich mal kurz die klassischen Schütze dran, aber das "laute" Klacken ging mir auf den...

HtH
Shrimps


----------



## weißnix_ (15 Dezember 2018)

Jetzt wirds komisch:
das 3RF2420-1AB45 ist ein nullspannungsschaltendes SSR.
Auf der Steuerseite werden keine Dioden gebraucht und auf der Leistungsseite auch nicht.
Heizung:=Ohmsche Last
SSR:= Nullspannungsschaltend
ergibt: kein Strom beim Schhalten

Warum bitte soll das nicht super ivm PWM funzen? Das nullspannungsschaltende SSR sorgt zudem für wenig RF-Störungen selbst bei leicht induktiven lasten.

@heinileini
Und wieso führt eine Diode beim SSR zum leicht verzögerten Abschalten :shock:


----------



## Heinileini (15 Dezember 2018)

Ja, wenn ihr heimlich das Thema wechselt und ich vertrauensvoll nicht nachgucke, was sich hinter 3RF2420-1AB45 verbirgt . . .


----------



## Passion4Automation (18 Dezember 2018)

Einfach ein Find..... Relais mit integrierter Diode an den Ausgang hängen und mit dem Wechsler des Relais ein fettes Leistungschütz schalten. Der eigenverbrauch vom Relais geht sowieso unter.


----------



## world-e (19 Dezember 2018)

winnman schrieb:


> Spulenspannung ist OK aber die Lastkontakte werden deinen Saunaofen nicht überleben.



Kannst du das genauer erklären? Laut Datenblatt ist beim [FONT=&quot]22.34.0.024.4320[/FONT] ist ein maximaler Dauerstrom von 25A zulässig. Und der Saunaofen benötigt 13A pro Phase.
http://downloads.cdn.re-in.de/12000...a-01-de-INSTALL__SCHUETZ_22_34_0_024_4320.PDF


----------



## holgermaik (19 Dezember 2018)

Deine 25A beziehen sich auf DC1 Betrieb lt. Datenblatt.
Deine Anwendung kommt aber den Daten von AC1 Betrieb am nächsten. (Meiner Meinung nach wäre AC-51 die richtige) Und da sind es nur 6250VA Schaltleistung.
Holger


----------



## pit_p58 (27 Dezember 2018)

Ich benutze diese serie 

http://www.gavazzionline.com/pdf/RGC_2_3A.pdf

25A kostet ~80-100 euro


----------

